# Help Please Some One...flourecent Lights



## badd (Jan 12, 2004)

i need help can't find it any where else...i called and electrician but he wants to come out..i understand..

here goes i have 3(three) Flourecent lights in series...i ran a new wire from a 20 amp breaker...to the first light..it is a double tube 4 foot light......at the end of the 4 foot flourecent tube i ran 2 seperate wires to the 2(two)4 FOOT single tube flourecent lights out each side in the end...okay here's the puzzzler...i turned the breaker on....and puzzzzled the 2(two) single tube flourecent lights burn but the double tube looks like it's on low voltage....and then some times dont even burn...okay there all 120 volt ballast lights...can you help please..thank you..Badd


----------



## Brennan Fox (Jan 10, 2004)

Badd- have you tried relamping the two tube fixture. if you have one bad lamp (and yes you can get a new one that is bad) it will do exactly what you are getting. If all three fixtures are 4' long take the two working lamps and swap them. If the two lamper still does not work, you probably have a bad ballast in it - Brennan


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

badd said:


> i need help can't find it any where else...i called and electrician but he wants to come out..i understand..
> 
> here goes i have 3(three) Flourecent lights in series...i ran a new wire from a 20 amp breaker...to the first light..it is a double tube 4 foot light......at the end of the 4 foot flourecent tube i ran 2 seperate wires to the 2(two)4 FOOT single tube flourecent lights out each side in the end...okay here's the puzzzler...i turned the breaker on....and puzzzzled the 2(two) single tube flourecent lights burn but the double tube looks like it's on low voltage....and then some times dont even burn...okay there all 120 volt ballast lights...can you help please..thank you..Badd


when you say u ran 2 wires from the end of fixture, u r not talking about the socket wires r u? make sure u have 120 volts to the next ballast.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Your information is very cryptic to understand, but the concept of wiring 3 flourescent or any other quality of light fixture is the same, the only difference for flourescent fixtures is you couldn't put them on a standard dimmer, wiring these or any other lighting fixture in series is the same.

Is there no switch? 

It is impossible from your post to know what you are wiring to what, saying wires coming from the end of the fixture doesn't mean much.

You need to simply wire black wire to black wire, white wire to white wire, neutral to neutral.

see the attached diagram, (I left out the neutral for ease of making the diagram)


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

*I Dont Understand Why Your Trying To Wire Them In Series Wire Them In Parrell*



badd said:


> i need help can't find it any where else...i called and electrician but he wants to come out..i understand..
> 
> here goes i have 3(three) Flourecent lights in series...i ran a new wire from a 20 amp breaker...to the first light..it is a double tube 4 foot light......at the end of the 4 foot flourecent tube i ran 2 seperate wires to the 2(two)4 FOOT single tube flourecent lights out each side in the end...okay here's the puzzzler...i turned the breaker on....and puzzzzled the 2(two) single tube flourecent lights burn but the double tube looks like it's on low voltage....and then some times dont even burn...okay there all 120 volt ballast lights...can you help please..thank you..Badd


MAKE SURE YOUR NEUTRALS {WHITE WIRE} ARE NOT CROSSED


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

badd said:


> i have 3(three) Flourecent lights in series...


Series? Are you sure? Do you know the difference betweens a series circuit and a parallel circuit?
Do not wire the lights in series. Assuming you have wired a parallel circuit, and are just improperly describing it as a series circuit, try replacing the bulbs that don't work.


----------

